# I flirted with a cute girl!



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

Ok.. So i was at wawa and i flirted with the cute cashier, she was wearing glasses which made it irresistable not to flirt with her.. she said "awwwww thank you" because I said to her that she was cute.. it felt good


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

You just straight up told her that she was cute... Awesome!


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Congrats, that's more nerve than I'd have.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> You just straight up told her that she was cute... Awesome!


i felt comfortable saying it too.. because the whole store had girl employees.. it felt more relaxing without having people watch me


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

GuyMontag said:


> Congrats, that's more nerve than I'd have.


i dont know what came over me.. it just hit me in my head "tell this girl she is cute"


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

LordScott said:


> she was wearing glasses which made it irresistable not to flirt with her..


Nice lol. I dig girls with glasses too for some reason.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Nice lol. I dig girls with glasses too for some reason.


she was really cute. hair in a pony tail. nice face. nice booty


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

Yeah, I've noticed that you've been a lot more confident here on the forums and it's awesome that it's carrying over into your real life experiences. What can I say? You're the man  What a confidence builder. Keep it up man!

By the way, I like this thread a LOT more than the "i tucked a firl" thread lol.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

KramersHalfSister said:


> Yeah, I've noticed that you've been a lot more confident here on the forums and it's awesome that it's carrying over into your real life experiences. What can I say? You're the man  What a confidence builder. Keep it up man!
> 
> By the way, I like this thread a LOT more than the "i tucked a firl" thread lol.


I became more confident? how so?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

LordScott said:


> she was really cute. hair in a pony tail. nice face. nice booty


Perfect


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

LordScott said:


> I became more confident? how so?


You seem to be really comfortable complimenting girls on here and I've witnessed a little flirting too...hehe


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

KramersHalfSister said:


> You seem to be really comfortable complimenting girls on here and I've witnessed a little flirting too...hehe


yeah  alot of girls on here are really cute.. the internet is good practice for the real thing.. i see it as "ehh what ever happens happens"


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Keep it up, you did a good thing.


----------



## Oricul (Apr 25, 2012)

Congrats man. In the past, before I was on medicine, I'd have days where I just told myself, "Whatever, if she accepts the compliment, great, if not, well atleast I tried." I have gotten some success, but that hasn't been for a good while...

At any rate, congrats!


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

That must have made her day. I wish that we could all be less inhibited about complimenting others when we notice something we like.


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

i wear glasses


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

dragongirl said:


> i wear glasses


oh hey there.. your cute


----------



## NewYorkRangers1926 (May 31, 2012)

Completely jealous. I have never had the balls to tell a girl she is good looking in any way. If you can continue to compliment others, it really goes a long way in starting/maintaining conversation.

Congrats!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

GuyMontag said:


> Congrats, that's more nerve than I'd have.


More nerve than I have, too. Good job!


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

WintersTale said:


> More nerve than I have, too. Good job!


lol.. it came out soo quickly (no pun intended)


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

LordScott said:


> oh hey there.. your cute


:heart


----------



## I wish i was normal (May 28, 2012)

Wow! How the hell did you do that!? That's awesome! I can't even ask for help in stores even when i need it, nevermind tell someone they look cute.


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

nice lol should of complemented her glasses instead tho, chicks don't like being told they're hot or cute :teeth


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

LordScott said:


> Ok.. So i was at wawa and i flirted with the cute cashier, she was wearing glasses which made it irresistable not to flirt with her.. she said "awwwww thank you" because I said to her that she was cute.. it felt good


That does take alot of courage. But you said you were were not that nervous at the time so I'm going to say that one doesn't count. :teeth


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

namespace11 said:


> That does take alot of courage. But you said you were were not that nervous at the time so I'm going to say that one doesn't count. :teeth


ahhh but Dad!!! it should count... i hardly ever talk to girls


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

LordScott said:


> ahhh but Dad!!! it should count... i hardly ever talk to girls


I'm sorry son, it does not count. Now go to the time out step and think about your actions! haha


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm joking. That's really awesome. I have always felt way to anxious to say anything like that to a girl and having to be in a store with a lot of girls would have made things worse for me personally.

I tip my hat to you sir. :yes


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

namespace11 said:


> I'm joking. That's really awesome. I have always felt way to anxious to say anything like that to a girl and having to be in a store with a lot of girls would have made things worse for me personally.
> 
> I tip my hat to you sir. :yes


thanks dad... lolololol


----------

